# Super DMZ 5.0 is here!!!



## GYMnTONIC (Apr 21, 2016)

Super DMZ 5.0 is now available at www.ironmaglabs.com

Use my code "WES15" in all capital letters at checkout for 15% off!!!!!!

New formula- Ingredients listed below-





*PRODUCT DESCRIPTION*

?3-beta-hydroxyetioallocholan-5-ene-17-one (5-Andro)
?3b-hydroxy-androst-4-en-17-one (4-Andro)
?3a-enanthoxy-5a-androstan-17-one (R-Andro)
?Epicatechin
?DIM
?6,7 Dihydroxybergattomin
?Piperine


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 28, 2016)

Any tester bottles going out ?


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Apr 28, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> Any tester bottles going out ?



Yep you can request to log this product, just PM HeavyIron


----------

